# Is it ok to feed your budgie dried corn?



## JaceTheBudgeDad (Nov 14, 2017)

I've had my budgie Fido for about two weeks, my older sister has fancy rats and she had received a rat food gift (Hartz brand small animal diet) from a friend, she started to pick out dried corn from it and I'm wondering, can I feed it to my budgie?
He is 5 almost 6 months old if that matters for this
Thanks!


Ps, this is my first post and I'm not sure I'm posting it in the right place, please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It would be fine to give your budgie one or two of the dried corn kernels a week as a treat. 
Corn is high in sugar content and there are better vegetable choices to offer your budgie. 
Your budgie may like thawed frozen corn kernels better than the dried ones.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Jace and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice regarding feeding corn :thumbup: There are lots of vegetables that your budgie can eat, as well! Veggies should be given daily as part of a healthy diet :thumbsup:

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and your little budgie around the forums!

Cheers :wave:


----------

